# manutentionnaire



## Awatoufa

pour le mot manutentionnaire j'ai trouvé au dictionnaire gestore et j'ai trouvé magazziniere je suis pas sûre des deux!!


----------



## alidoro

Ce sont deux choses différentes! *Gestore* signifie celui qui administre (p. ex. le réseau téléfonique); magazziniere est l'homme qui travaille dans les usines, p. ex. pour les spéditions (en entrée et en sortie). Je ne connais pas le contexte...


----------



## alenaro

Selon le Larousse ça devrait etre _magazziniere_. En fait, je crois que les deux seraient vraisemblables... Parfois on peut dire, plus ou moins, la meme chose avec un seul mot. Si tu pouvais m'expliquer quelles sont les taches dont le manutentionnaire est chargé, je pourrais te donner une aide meilleure.


----------



## Awatoufa

ça ressemble un peu à responsable magasin dépôt


----------



## alenaro

Awatoufa said:


> ça ressemble un peu à responsable magasin dépôt



Dans ce cas-là _magazziniere_ marche parfaitement! Éventuellement ça pourrait être _responsabile del deposito magazzini._


----------



## Awatoufa

ça me semble parfait 
merci


----------

